

Investing 300 btc in each Bitcoin startup - brayton
http://www.coindesk.com/boost-vc-invest-additional-300-btc-tribe-5-bitcoin-startups

======
michaeldunworth
I think this is interesting because companies from day one may look at making
their processes operate entirely on bitcoin from day 0. (payroll,bills,etc...)
- I wander how many of the companies will cash it out and how many will use it
for day to day operations. (This is also referenced in a comment below the
article)

But given this is months out, this may be a $300k bankroll for each company.
(Of course could go the other way)

------
bgamido
Awesome news! Boost is an amazing resource for emerging Bitcoin companies and
has helped our Palarin team develop and grow.

------
auditking
"The accelerator boasts a portfolio that includes Mirror, snapCard and
BitPagos"

why omit AuditFile and CommitChange?

